# Pico 25 - Mod Only



## piffht (4/7/17)

Hi, is anyone going to be getting stock of these?

http://www.eleafworld.com/istick-pico-25/

Looking for the mod only, not the kit that includes the Ello.


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/17)

piffhighwaytraveller said:


> Hi, is anyone going to be getting stock of these?
> 
> http://www.eleafworld.com/istick-pico-25/
> 
> Looking for the mod only, not the kit that includes the Ello.


I can get in a week or so, which colour would you like?


----------



## piffht (4/7/17)

Ah, great! I'd like the SS and black, please (link). If possible, can you get hold of a (black) sleeve for it? I have issues with a nickel allergy, so metal-to-skin isn't that ideal for me. If there are none around, I think I'll have to hold off.

And also, what price am I looking at?


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/17)

piffhighwaytraveller said:


> Ah, great! I'd like the SS and black, please (link). If possible, can you get hold of a (black) sleeve for it? I have issues with a nickel allergy, so metal-to-skin isn't that ideal for me. If there are none around, I think I'll have to hold off.
> 
> And also, what price am I looking at?


I can get the mod in every colour except Black/Silver  

How about the Black/White or Full Black? Both of those options are fully painted so there is no metal to skin contact with those. I can have them here for you in a week or two tops. I have ordered sleeves but they will take a little longer to arrive.

Mods will be around the R600 mark


----------



## piffht (4/7/17)

Murphy's law :/

I do like the full black, but the paint is so bad. I've got a (dying) black Pico now and anything it touches scrapes off that black paint. It's been living in a sleeve, so it's fine, as the top is just metal and looks fine. 

With the full colours though I fear the paint on the lid and around the 510 will get ruined way too quickly.


----------



## Scouse45 (4/7/17)

@BumbleBee i would also b keen on jus the mod would u hav an idea of price thanks


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/17)

piffhighwaytraveller said:


> Murphy's law :/
> 
> I do like the full black, but the paint is so bad. I've got a (dying) black Pico now and anything it touches scrapes off that black paint. It's been living in a sleeve, so it's fine, as the top is just metal and looks fine.
> 
> With the full colours though I fear the paint on the lid and around the 510 will get ruined way too quickly.


The paint on these new ones look different to the original picos, I can't guarantee that the paint will never peel or chip but from what I can tell it looks like it will last considerably longer. I think I will bring in a few of the black ones anyway, so you'll have some time to consider it.

@Scouse45 they will be around the R600 mark

Reactions: Like 1


----------

